# Coffee ground emesis



## Rhondarowin  (Nov 11, 2008)

How would you code a diagnosis of "coffee ground emesis"?


----------



## j.berkshire (Nov 11, 2008)

I would code it as hematemesis, 578.0.  Vomiting of blood can be bright red, or coffee-ground colored.


----------



## Rhondarowin  (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks - that's what I was leaning towards.


----------

